# bluebird history.. pics.



## xclusiv (Feb 11, 2003)

a lil history lesson, just incase you were wondering.
http://forum.910bluebird.com/index.php?showtopic=785


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I like the 910 Bluebird site and have recommended it to a person a while back who had a 910 specific question. Good find though.

Troy


----------

